# From the HRBT to the CBBT...Sun June 8th



## Fireball (Aug 15, 2005)

Went fishing on Sun with MUD from Hampton on his boat. We put in at Willoughby Marina at 7 AM and worked the HRBT for an hour or so. then motored east toward the CBBT.....everytime the fishfinder spotted a school we stopped to drop a line and some bait....we must have stopped at least 6 or 7 other spots....We must have caught well over 100 fish....but every darned one of the was between 5 and 8 inches long. It was a great day to be out fishing and catching ....but not one darn fish you'd call a keeper !!! Hope others did better than we did
Howie


----------



## incucrash (May 7, 2008)

Nice, HRBT is getting better though! even from the beaches it's not too bad, i think i'm going to try to go in morning before the heat and see what happens....

thanks for report =]


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Better than nothin.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

what did ya catch?


----------



## Fireball (Aug 15, 2005)

Croakers


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

I think we will have better luck next time if we try later in the day and try to put in around the CBBT. That sun was cooking us...Ugh..but great to be on the water with good company


----------

